# mount logiacal drive



## Giorgos (Oct 3, 2009)

Is it possible to mount a logical patrition from ntfs on freebsd? I use ntfs-3g to mount primary ntfs but i cant find a way to mount the extended one.


----------



## ale (Oct 3, 2009)

Did you tried with ad_n_, with _n_ greater then 4?
What do you have in /dev/ about the unit you are trying to mount?


----------



## vermaden (Oct 3, 2009)

@Giorgos

Yes it is possible, you only have to find proper device in /dev, for example, I mounted first logical artition from extended partition that way:


```
# mount -t ntfs /dev/ad0s5s1 /mnt
```


----------



## dennylin93 (Oct 3, 2009)

vermaden said:
			
		

> @Giorgos
> 
> Yes it is possible, you only have to find proper device in /dev, for example, I mounted first logical artition from extended partition that way:
> 
> ...



Same situation here.


----------



## Giorgos (Oct 3, 2009)

thanks for the replies but i cant do the same. i found from the sysinstall utility and fdisk that i have 3 main partitions:
 1. ad4s1 NTFS ( primary windowsxp partition ).
 2. ad4s2 Extended DOS, LBA ( the logical partition ).
 3. ad4s3 freebsd.

When i try mount -t ntfs /dev/ad4s2 /mnt or
           mount -t msdosfs /dev/ad4s2 /mnt

system responds "/dev/ad4s2: invalid argument " for the first and
same for the second command.

The problem is that my laptop burned! and service changed it with a new one and the only system survived after manually mounting the ad4s3 slices was Freebsd! Now i can via ntfs-3g or mount_ntfs mount the primary partition of windowsxp but i cannot do the same for the logical drive.
 ( Also does anyone knows a way to bring in life the windowsxp os also as i did with freebsd?? - new machine, old hard disk ).


----------



## ale (Oct 3, 2009)

Can you read post #2 again and give an answer?


----------



## aragon (Oct 3, 2009)

To repeat what ale suggested in another way, paste the output of:


```
ls /dev/ad4*
```


----------



## Giorgos (Oct 3, 2009)

/dev/ad4	/dev/ad4s2	/dev/ad4s3a	/dev/ad4s3c	/dev/ad4s3e	/dev/ad4s5
/dev/ad4s1	/dev/ad4s3	/dev/ad4s3b	/dev/ad4s3d	/dev/ad4s3f


----------



## ale (Oct 3, 2009)

What about /dev/ad4s5?


----------



## aragon (Oct 3, 2009)

Yup, ad4s5 is probably the NTFS volume.


----------



## Giorgos (Oct 4, 2009)

Guys thanks very much for the time you spent for my problem. You are right and obviously i'm an idiot that has to search more carefully his system.


----------

